# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  الذين التزموا بدفع الاشتراك الشهري حتي اللحظة

## RED PLANET

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الاشتراكات الشهرية لمنبر مريخاب اونلاين


الأعضاء داخل السودان يمكنهم ارسال اشتراكاتهم عبر تحويل رصيدالي الرقم
(0129766744)
احمد جعفر

وفقاً لأحدي الفئات الآتية :-

1/ الفضية 10 جنيهات
2/ الذهبية 20 جنيها
3/ الماسية 50 جنيها

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


الأخوة الأعضاء بدول المهجر يمكنهم تحويل اشتراكاتهم الشهرية 
بالريال السعودي لدي الأخ عبدالقادر خليل (مرهف)

(966507262948+)
وفقا للفئات الآتية :-
1/ الفضية 10 ريالات
2/ الذهبية 20 ريال
3/ الماسية 50 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

أماالأعضاء الذين قد التزموا بدفع الاشتراكات الشهرية فهم :-


1/ عبد المنعم خليفة
2/ ياسر علي 66
3/ ابراهيم عطية
4/ الحوشابي
5/ مريخابي كسلاوي
6/ سارا سيف
7/ سيف الدين المقبول
8/ محمد سيف
9/ بدوي شريف
10/ امام اباتي
11/ احمد سليمان احمد
12/ مرتضي دياب
13/ احمد حلفاوي
14/ مريخي للابد
15/ احمد محمد عوض
16/ عمار عزالدين
17/ الرشيد داؤود
18/ الابيض ضميرك
19/ ابو اسراء
20/ ردبلانت
21/ مجيدي 62
22/ شيكومدريد
23/ لؤي شرفي
24/ ابن ادريس
25/ فراس الشفيع
26/ صخر
27/ كنج1
28/ ودالبقعة
29/ الصادق غبدالوهاب
30/ نادرالداني
31/ عزمي شوش
32/ صالح عبدالله
33/ الاحمر
34/ الهادي الباشا
35/ المريخابي هيمو
36/ الدلميت
37/ طارق حامد
38/ مرهف
39/ ابو جالا
40/ سينبا
41/ زياد ود الفضل

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*
تفاصيل اشتراكات اعضاء الخارج
بالريال السعودي

رقم

الاسم

الفئة

اغسطس

سبتمبر

اكتوبر

نوفمبر

ديسمبر

يناير

فبراير

مارس

ابريل

مايو

يونيو 

يوليو

جملة


1

عبدالمنعم خليفة
ماسية

√


√


√


√


√


√


√


√


√


√






500

2

الحوشابي
ماسية

 
√


√


√


√


√


√














300


3

فراس الشفيع






























4

عمار عزالدين




























300

5

مريخي للابد

ذهبية


√




√




√




√




√




√




√




√




√




√








200


6

ابواسراء



























300

7

صخر

ذهبية




























8

احمد محمدعوض






























9

ودالبقعة






























10

نادر الداني






























11


الرشيد داؤود





























12

الاحمر






























13
بدوي شريف













400

14
المريخابي هيمو
فضية














15

طارق حامد 














500


16

مرهف














500


الجملة





























3000




*

----------


## RED PLANET

*تفاصيل اشتراكات أعضاء الداخل
بالجنيه السوداني
الرقم

الاسم

الفئة

اغسطس

سبتمبر

اكتوبر

نوفمبر

ديسمبر

يناير

فبراير

مارس

ابريل

مايو

يونيو

يوليو

الجملة


1

ياسر علي66

فضية
√

√

√


√

√


√








60

2

ابراهيم عطية

ذهبية
√
√
√
√
√
√






120

3

مريخابي كسلاوي

فضية
√
√
√
√
√
√
√
√
√
√
√
√
120

4

سارا سيف

ماسية
√











50


5

محمد سيف

ذهبية

√
√
√
√
√
√
√
√
√
√
√
√
240


6

سيف الدين المقبول

ذهبية
√
√
√
√
√
√
√
√
√
√
√
√
240

7
امام اباتي

فضية
√
√










20

8

احمد سليمان احمد

ذهبية















9

مرتضي دياب

ماسية

√











50

10

احمد حلفاوي

ذهبية
√
√
√
√
√







100

11
صالح عبدالله















12

RED PLANET
ماسية

√











50

13
Mageeedy62
ذهبية














14
لؤي شرفي
فضية














15
شيكو مدريد
فضية
√
√
√









30

16

ابن ادريس
ماسية














17
KING1

فضية
√
√
√









30

18
Azmi shosh
ماسية














19
الصادق عبدالوهاب















20
الهادي الباشا
ماسية














21

الدلميت 

الفضية















22

الابيض ضميرك

ماسية

√
√
√
√
√














250


23
ابوجالا
ماسية

√












50

24
senba
ذهبية
√












20

25
زياد ود الفضل















الجملة














1430


*

----------


## yassirali66

*جميل جميل عمل رائع ومرتب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شغل مرتب ياهندسة
اعتمد اشتراك الفضية ولمدة سنة كاملة
                        	*

----------


## mageedy62

*Mageeedy62  ذهبية
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*روعة الروعة ياهندسة اعتمد الذهبية ومقدم ستة اشهر
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mageedy62
					

Mageeedy62  ذهبية



تمام مجيدي تم اعتماد نوع الاشتراك
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*تسلم يازعيم وربنا يوفقك 
عمل مرتب ومنظم
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*روعة الروعة ياهندسة اعتمد الماسيه ومقدم ستة اشهر 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اليوم 27/08/2014
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*فوق فوق مريخنا فوق
فوق فوق منبرنا فوق
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*بأذن الله عند وعدي
اخي احمد جعفر
ده تلفوني 0097455659063 
الرجاء مسكول فقط
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*للاعلي
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*الاحباب الاعزاء 
متعكم الله بالصحة والعافية 
قمت بتحويل مبلغ 200 ريال سعودى 
على حساب الاخ قدورة ...مرهف ....
وت الاتصال بيننا للتاكيد 
ولكن يبدو ان فرحة سيكافا 
انسته ان يمر هنا 
لاضافتنا الى قائمة الذين 
التزموا بالاشتراك الشهرى 
ارجو من الاحباب المتابعة مع مرهف 
الف مبروك وافراح دائمة يا رب
ونحن فى خدمة الزعيم 
والصفوة..وهذه ضريبة وحق علينا 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم زد وبارك
*

----------


## مرهف

*ما تم استلامه
300 ريال عمار عزالدين
200 ريال مريخابي للابد
500 ريال عبدالمنعم خليفة
400 ريال بدوي الشريف
500 ريال طارق حامد
500 ريال مرهف
300 ريال ابواسراء 
300 ريال الحوشابي 
200 زياد ود الفضل
...
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*دا كلام جميل .... 
ح نعمل ابديت ان شاء الله قريب 
عشان نبدا الشهر الجديد
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*يا هندسه سجل مناوي ماسيه
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*باذن الله سنبدأستلام اشترتكات سبتمبر للذين لم يدفعوها مقدما
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*حسن زيادة
الرياض 
لمن ندفع
*

----------


## الهادي الباشا

*ما عندكم مشكله والله ............


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ما شاء الله المنبر بخير وبدون ادنى شك المريخ كمان بخير
ربنا يحفظكم جميعا وانتم تمدون اياديكم لبناء البيت
فهذه هي شيم المريخاب الصفوة 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن زيادة
					

حسن زيادة
الرياض 
لمن ندفع



الحبيب حسن زيادة في امكانك مراسلة الأخ مرهف والتنسيق معه
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*عزالدين  امين  شريف....  احمر واصفر  ذهبي من سبتمبر ....خد  عندك
                        	*

----------

